# Pat Stogran says Veterans Affairs may have improperly shared his medical files



## old medic (28 Sep 2010)

Vets Ombud Stogran has OSI, fears department has shared his medical files
Vets Ombudsman Pat Stogran says Veterans Affairs may have improperly shared his medical files during his high-profile fight to improve vets' benefits. 

http://hilltimes.com/page/view/ombud-09-27-2010



> Veterans Affairs Ombudsman and former Army colonel Pat Stogran has revealed he is under treatment for operational stress injury stemming from his Army service, including combat in Afghanistan, and says he fears the Veterans Affairs Department may have improperly shared his medical files and other information during his recent high-profile fight to improve veterans' benefits.
> 
> Mr. Stogran, whose term is not being renewed when it expires on the eve of Remembrance Day in November, following his recent criticism about controversial aspects of financial support for Canadian veterans, disclosed his medical condition to The Hill Times as well as his concerns over the security of his personal files after another veteran revealed last week the department gave files on his medical treatment to two former Cabinet ministers, former Liberal veterans affairs minister Albina Guarnieri and former Conservative veterans affairs minister Greg Thompson, and several bureaucrats.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (21 Oct 2010)

Top medical journal rips into Veterans Affairs
Ottawa— The Canadian Press Published Wednesday, Oct. 20, 2010
Article Link

The Canadian Medical Association Journal has lashed out at Veterans Affairs Canada over the way it handles medical records.

The group published an editorial Wednesday demanding the federal government take immediate steps to restore confidence in the department after the privacy commissioner found the records of outspoken critic Sean Bruyea were used to smear him.

Paul Hebert, the journal's editor-in-chief, and deputy editor Barbara Sibbald said the case of the former intelligence officer as well as two other alleged privacy breaches will make veterans reluctant to seek treatment.

While the government has indicated the breach of Mr. Bruyea's privacy is “completely unacceptable,” the editorial says, immediate action is required to restore public confidence.

Dr. Hebert said hospitals in Canada take privacy seriously and have stringent rules in place to safeguard patient records.

He said breaches are dealt with quickly and often punitively.
More on link


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Oct 2010)

"He said breaches are dealt with quickly and often punitively."

Good.......teach them a lesson. :nod:
As long as it doesn't take anything away from the vets.


----------

